
Suspicious event hijacks Amazon traffic for 2 hours, steals cryptocurrency - sajal83
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2018/04/suspicious-event-hijacks-amazon-traffic-for-2-hours-steals-cryptocurrency/
======
merricksb
Ongoing discussion - posted 19 hours ago and still high up on the front page:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16914698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16914698)

------
sajal83
[https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/5adf2844ecbe40692e003ad...](https://pulse.turbobytes.com/results/5adf2844ecbe40692e003ad2/)

Some traceroutes captured during the incident. The results that show "Target
unreachable" were the ones seeing the hijacked paths.

------
rlpb
It's interesting to note that, although in this case the HTTPS certificate
presented by the attackers wasn't valid, they may have been able to acquire an
apparently legitimate certificate if the misrouting's effect extended to the
infrastructure of a certificate authority.

------
mantas
Transaction reversal would be nice, huh?

~~~
frockington
It's fascinating to watch cryptocurrency go through many of the same pitfalls
that early banking went through. It seems like many of the problems crypto
faces could be solved by opening a history book.

